# Documentary on the not-so-spoiled pets



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Please watch the show discussed in this article

KENNEL DOGS

It's great that someone finally got a big network to shed some light on the abuse and the greed that is in this business.

Hug your little ones a little tighter... I know I will.

Love,

Miim


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! What a story and thank goodness for a happy ending. Is anyone familiar with this group, Last Chance for Animals?


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Just to read that breaks my heart.....I can't deal with the cruelty to animals thing....What I would do to one of those people..........
Excuse me now as I need to go hug Pacino...

Marie & Pacino


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Wow! What a story and thank goodness for a happy ending. Is anyone familiar with this group, Last Chance for Animals?[/B]


I am not really familiar with the group, but the whole thing took place only 45 minutes from where I live.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, how horrible







One good thing is they are being exposed on TV


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a heart breaking story







and thank goodness they have been exposed for all to see and know about.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the link to the Last Chance For Animals website:Last Chance

Maybe we could start a donation thread like we did to celebrate our new vet, Jamie.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That link didn't work for me. 
I don't know anything about Last Chance. Maybe we could investigate THEM. LOL

I watched Dealing Dogs last night. What a horrendously visual documentary. It sickens and embarasses me that we have human beings living in our country who are so barbaric.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Funny thing, it didn't work for me, either! I copied it right from the site.

Try this: Last Chance


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I watched this program on tv and it made me sick...I don't know how people can be so cruel and uncaring...



> Funny thing, it didn't work for me, either! I copied it right from the site.
> 
> Try this: Last Chance[/B]


----------

